# Oldie Tech Clubhouse



## Yukikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Heya. This is the place to share your oldie rigs you are still running. The rules to join are simple:
1) The computer must be in working order.
2) It must be in current use (At least once a week).
3) The computer must be owned by you - It does not have to be used by you (Might be at your significant other's/your parents'/your friend's residence, but it must still belong to you).

Please state the capacity the computer is used in (Office, HTPC, storage server, mailserver, etc) and the precise specs of the rig.

Pictures and Benchmarks are most welcome !

Current Members:
1) Yukikaze - 3 Rigs.
2) MRCL - 1 Rig.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

Here you go:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1807.html

Its not _that_ old, but not new either I used it as a retro gaming rig, now its gonna face a new destiny. My mum told me she wanted a computer... so I decieded to give this rig to her. Will be a tough one, I have o teach her from the beginning how to use a computer...


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll start this off.

Oldie Rig #0:
"Pentigon"
CPU: Socket 478 Prescott 3Ghz @ 3.67Ghz (Currently testing at 1.375v)
CPU Cooler: Scythe Ninja II + 2 x Thermaltake Cyclo 120mm LED Pattern Fans
Motherboard: Asus P4P800-E Deluxe
GPU: Sapphire HD3650 512Mb DDR2 AGP (Replaced the original FX5500 when it died a while ago).
RAM: OCZ Platinum DDR1 400Mhz CL2
HDD: Seagate 80Gb
PSU: EZCool 500W
Case: Currently at my workbench awaiting a new case. Thinking about a Sunbeam transparent case with plenty of lighting in there. Sort of a light show.

Use: It is used by friends who come to study over at my place. Was used by an ex when she stayed over so we could both study at the same time. Currently it is a small server for a webpage and some storage for me and my friends.

For some reason I simply love this rig. No idea why, but I love to tinker with it far more than I like to tinker with my two main computers. Maybe due to the idea of making something old work well, no idea. I've thrown plenty of completely unneeded expenses at it (The RAM and the video card - I have simpler DDR1 and also another AGP video card that would suffice) but I just like it.

I'll put up some benchmarks of this one in the near future, spare time permitting.

Oldie Rig #1:
CPU: Pentium III 1.1Ghz (100x11)
CPU Cooler: A chunk of aluminum with a 40mm fan.
GPU: Onboard.
Motherboard: Something proprietary by Compaq I pulled out of a dead system.
RAM: 512Mb PC133 SDRAM.
HDD: Western Digital 40Gb.
PSU: 180W ripped out of an old dead Dell box.
Case: A small wooden box.

Use: OpenTTD. That's the only thing it runs pretty much. I still have fun with it though because it is just a neat box.

Oldie Rig #2:
Parents' Computer
CPU: P4 Northwood 2.8Ghz
CPU Cooler: Stock Intel Cooler that was Ghetto modded with a 120mm SilenX fan.
GPU: MSI GeForce FX5200
Motherboard: MSI 865PE Neo2
RAM: 1Gb PQI DDR1 400Mhz
HDD: 10Gb + 20Gb (OS and Storage)
PSU: Generic 400W PSU
Case: An old horizontal Compaq case that I cleared a dead P3 from. It is incredibly heavy. Must have built them to last back then, eh ?

Use: Mail/Office/Internet.

I like my oldie tech. lol.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1807.html
> 
> Its not _that_ old, but not new either I used it as a retro gaming rig, now its gonna face a new destiny. My mum told me she wanted a computer... so I decieded to give this rig to her. Will be a tough one, I have o teach her from the beginning how to use a computer...



Heh, you got in before I posted the first ones. 

RDRAM, That's getting almost extinct nowdays !

I have another six rigs I can build out of old parts I collected all over the place (And far more other old things but not enough to build more rigs). I donated several already, latest was a 1.5Ghz P4 which I gave to a pair of old folks so they could learn something new to do. Last I checked they got internet access and joined a few gardening forums.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> RDRAM, That's getting almost extinct nowdays !




Yes, extinct and expensive. I wanted to add more RDRAM, and checked the prices... see for yourself: http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?search=RDRAM&sRes=OK

128 megs for 85 bucks


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yes, extinct and expensive. I wanted to add more RDRAM, and checked the prices... see for yourself: http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?search=RDRAM&sRes=OK
> 
> 128 megs for 85 bucks



Yeah, I know. I had a P4 mobo with RDRAM slots I just gave away since getting a meaningful amount of RAM for it was completely impossible for any sane price. Bad enough my OCZ Platinum DDR1 set me back as much as 4Gb of DDR2 800Mhz would cost me nowdays. RDRAM prices are just nuts. Same goes for SDRAM for most of the time, but not as much. I did get lucky and nabbed a few 512Mb SDRAM sticks off ebay for around 7$ a pop, including free shipping. Have you tried ebay for RDRAM ?


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Yeah, I know. I had a P4 mobo with RDRAM slots I just gave away since getting a meaningful amount of RAM for it was completely impossible for any sane price. Bad enough my OCZ Platinum DDR1 set me back as much as 4Gb of DDR2 800Mhz would cost me nowdays. RDRAM prices are just nuts. Same goes for SDRAM for most of the time, but not as much. I did get lucky and nabbed a few 512Mb SDRAM sticks off ebay for around 7$ a pop, including free shipping. Have you tried ebay for RDRAM ?



Yes I did indeed, prices still aren't worth it.


----------

